# en parlant de + article



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Dans un contexte, c'est écrit :

A - Heureusement que vous êtes là pour nous donner les nouvelles du village!
B - En parlant *de* nouvelle*s*, tu sais qu'on continue à raconter que les Dupont vont quitter le village?

Dans un autre context :

A - Bientôt c'est le mariage de Julien.
B- En parlant *du* mariage, tu sais qu'on vient d'inaugurer un jardin pour les cérémonies nuptiales ?

Il s'agit donc de 'En parlant de' au début de la phrase >>> Reprendre un mot pour changer de sujet.

Est-ce qu'on peut dire que la règle c'est que : devant un nom au pluriel on emploie 'de' et devant un nom au singulier on emploie _l'article défini_ ? Mais je crois que la réponse n'est pas 100 pourcent _Oui_ car , bien que pour le pluriel et pour le mot commençant par une voyelle, je sois quasiment sûre qu'on emploierait seulement 'de' (car  - heureusement - partout j'ai vu 'en parlant *de*' avec un pluriel ou une voyelle qui suit), pour un mot_ masculin ou féminin_ _au singulier_, j'ai découvet les deux formes : avec et sans article!

Par exemple :

- En parlant *de la* ministre du Patrimoine canadien, elle a dit: (...)

- D'abord, en parlant *de la* transposition par les États membres, nous pouvons dire qu'elle a été médiocre, au bas mot.

- En parlant *de* consolidation de la paix, nous devons tout d'abord souligner qu'il importe que les  dirigeants politiques soient (...)

- En parlant *de* naïveté, examinons aussi l'obtention de notre siège aux Nations Unies.

- Bon, en parlant *de* boulot... et puisque je t'ai saoûlé pour qu'on vienne fêter ça ici...

- En parlant *de* neutralité, nous observons que c'est là une position qui est très souvent adoptée face à cette question.

et etc.


Alors, je vous remercie beaucoup d'avance pour éclaircir la règle.


----------



## Roméo31

Coucou Gem ! 

"En parlant de..." = ici "Au fait, " (*et le locuteur change de sujet !).* On dit parfois : "Tiens, au fait..." ou "Tiens, au fait, en parlant de" ou "Au fait, en parlant de".

Le nombre (sing. ou plur.) du nom n'a pas l'importance que tu envisages.

Reprenons tes exemples pour voir ce qui correct ou non :

  Heureusement que vous êtes là pour nous donner les nouvelles du village!
  En parlant *de* nouvelle*s*, tu sais qu'on continue à raconter que les Dupont vont quitter le village ? 

  Bientôt c'est le mariage de Julien.
En parlant *du* mariage, tu sais qu'on vient d'inaugurer un jardin pour les cérémonies nuptiales ? 
En parlant *de* mariage, tu sais qu'on vient d'inaugurer un jardin pour les cérémonies nuptiales ? 

Voici d'autres ex. :
- Ma sœur arrive demain pour que tu lui fasses visiter Paris, si tu  veux bien.
- En parlant *de ta* sœur... elle me doit 500 € ! 

- Non, au fait, c'est mon frère qui vient pour que tu l'emmènes à la piscine.
- En parlant *de ton* frère.. il m'a insulté !   Au fait, en parlant *de lui,* il m'a volé 30 €.

Je suis allé voir le château de Versailles...
En parlant *de* château, tu pourrais m'emmener voir  "La Belle au bois dormant"...

- J'ai vu de beaux châteaux, cet été...
- En parlant *de* châteaux... tu pourrais m'emmener voir "La Belle au bois dormant"...

- J'ai vu des belles filles...
- Au fait, en parlant *de *belles filles, tu pourrais m'offrir la belle robe que je t'ai montrée.

-  Je suis invité par la ministre de l'écologie...
- Tiens, en parlant *de la* ministre, je me souviens de ton ami ministre qui devait me trouver un emploi.


----------



## Gemmenita

*Coucou Roméo et merci beaucoup !*



Roméo31 said:


> (...) Le nombre (sing. ou plur.) du nom n'a pas l'importance que tu envisages.



Mais... je n'envisage pas le nombre du nom mais la nécessité de l'emploi de l'article après 'En parlant de', avec les noms au singulier.



Roméo31 said:


> Reprenons tes exemples pour voir ce qui correct ou non :
> (...) Bientôt c'est le mariage de Julien.
> En parlant *du* mariage, tu sais qu'on vient d'inaugurer un jardin pour les cérémonies nuptiales ?
> En parlant *de* mariage, tu sais qu'on vient d'inaugurer un jardin pour les cérémonies nuptiales ?



Les deux exemples n'étaient pas faits par moi, mais c'est ce que je viens de lire dans un livre, donc on conclut que 'En parlant *du* mariage' est une faute de frappe.



Roméo31 said:


> Voici d'autres ex. :
> (...) Je suis allé voir le château de Versailles...
> En parlant *de* château, tu pourrais m'emmener voir  "La Belle au bois dormant"... (...)
> -  Je suis invité par la ministre de l'écologie...
> - Tiens, en parlant *de la* ministre, je me souviens de ton ami ministre qui devait me trouver un emploi.



Je crois que, selon tes exemples et aussi mes exemples, on pourrait donc découvrir *la règle* ainsi :

- Toujours 'En parlant de' avec le nom au pluriel.

- Toujours 'En parlant de' avec le nom au masculin singulier.

- Toujours 'En parlant de l' ' avec le nom qui commence par une voyelle.

- Mais pas toujours - (?) - 'En parlant de' avec le nom au féminin singulier.

Peut-être avec un nom au féminin, ce n'est pas obligatoire d'employer 'de' ou 'de la', car j'ai trouvé les noms au féminin sans article comme dans mes exemples par ici !

- En parlant *de* consolidation de la paix, nous devons tout d'abord souligner qu'il importe que les dirigeants politiques soient (...)

- En parlant *de* neutralité, nous observons que c'est là une position qui est très souvent adoptée face à cette question.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Micia93

Ce n'est pas une question de féminin, il n'y a *pas d'articles* dans tes deux exemples car "consolidation" et "neutralité" sont ici des *concepts généraux*.
Par contre, si tu veux parler de la consolidation d'un traité par exemple, tu diras "en parlant de la consolidation (celle-ci précisément), j'ai entendu dire que ....); il en est de même pour la neutralité.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, une nouvelle idée ! Merci beaucoup Micia !

Donc, dans les exemples ci-dessous (cette fois-ci faits par moi  ), il faut toujours employer 'de',



> A - Enfin, je viens de lire la dernière page de ce livre !
> B - En parlant *de* livre, tu viendras avec moi à la foire du livre ce dimanche ?
> 
> A - Elle a raison. Reste avec nous. J'ai commandé trois pizzas aux champignons. On va passer une bonne soirée en regardant le match !
> B - En parlant *de* pizza, on vient d'inaugurer une nouvelle pizzéria dans mon quartier et j'ai réservé deux couverts pour cette soirée !
> 
> A - C'est loin sa maison ?
> B - Main non, regarde, on arrive...En parlant *de* maison, quand on commencera les réparations de votre immeuble ?



... puisque finalement il y a une sorte de généralité dans le sens et qu'on ne parle pas d'un livre ou d'une pizza ou d'une maison précis.

Mais on dirait :

-En parlant *du* dernier livre écrit par X, ...
-En parlant *de la* pizza aux champignons, ...
-En parlant *de la* maison de Brigitte, ...


Voilà !


----------



## Roméo31

A - Enfin, je viens de lire la dernière page de ce livre !
B - En parlant *de* livre, tu viendras avec moi à la foire du livre ce dimanche ? 

  A - Elle a raison. Reste avec nous. J'ai commandé trois pizzas aux champignons. On va passer une bonne soirée en regardant le match !
B - En parlant *de* pizza, on vient d'inaugurer une nouvelle pizzéria dans mon quartier et j'ai réservé deux couverts pour cette soirée ! 

A - C'est loin sa maison ?
B - Main non, regarde, on arrive...En parlant *de* maison, quand on commencera les réparations de votre immeuble ? 


Voici un emploi différent de "En parlant de" en tête de phrase (expression de la cause ; on ne change pas de sujet) :
En parlant de sujets douloureux [...] dans le groupe, on permet aux frustrations, peines et agressions de se libérer dans une   [...]

Pour les trois dernières parties de phrases, je préfèrerais, pour ma part, que tu les complètes pour pouvoir réagir en toute connaissance de cause.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci Roméo ! D'accord, je complète :

A - Tu as lu le dernier livre de X ?
B - En parlant *du* dernier livre de X,  tu sais qu'on l'a exposé à la foire du livre ce cette année ?

A - J'adore la pizza aux champignons !
B - En parlant *de la* pizza aux champignons, je te propose la pizzéria nouvellement inaugurée de notre quartier.
_(pour la pizza aux champignons, je ne suis pas sûre, car puisque ( comme un seul mot) elle peut aussi être dans le sens général, je crois que_
_'En parlant *de *pizza aux champignons, je te propose la pizzéria nouvellement inaugurée de notre quartier', _
_serait correct aussi. _

_C'est pourquoi, j'écris l'exemple suivant pour 'la pizza':_

A- J'adore les pizzas de mon oncle.
B - En parlant *des* pizzas de ton oncle, je lui ai proposé d'ouvrir une pizzéria.

A - Brigitte vient de déménager.
B - En parlant *de la *nouvelle maison de Brigitte, elle m'a dit que, à cause des réparations, elle ne pourra pas venir ce soir chez nous!


C'est ça, Roméo ?


ps. Dans tous mes exemples : *A* dit quelque chose suite auquel *B* se souvient de quelque chose d'autre* par rapport à *ce que *A* vient de dire, et puisque le sujet parlé est précis (avec l'article défini) *B* aussi emploie_ l'article défini _après 'En parlant de' )


----------



## Roméo31

Gem coucou !

A- J'adore les pizzas de mon oncle.
B - En parlant *des* pizzas de ton oncle, je lui ai proposé d'ouvrir une pizzéria. 

A - Brigitte vient de déménager.
B - En parlant *de la *nouvelle maison de Brigitte, elle m'a dit que, à cause des réparations, elle ne pourra pas venir ce soir chez nous!  

Tu peux dire aussi :
*Au fait,* elle m'a dit que...
*Tiens, au fait*, elle m'a dit que...

Rem. : Quand on dit "En parlant de"* et que l'on change de sujet*, il s'agit finalement du contraire de la figure de rhétorique appelée "prétérition".

Dans la prétérition, on dit que l'on ne va pas parler d'une chose, et puis on en parle. Ex. : je ne te dirai pas que tu es un fieffé imbécile !

Avec  certains "En parlant de", on donne à croire que l'on va parler du sujet abordé par l'autre et, en réalité, on n'en parle pas !


----------



## Logospreference-1

> - En parlant *de* naïveté, examinons aussi l'obtention de notre siège aux Nations Unies.


Cette formulation est appropriée quand on vient de faire allusion à la naïveté. Par exemple : au cours de la conversation, quelqu'un venait de dire - j'utilise volontairement un style familier  : _Mais qu'est-ce qu'il est naïf, ce ministre !_

Mais dans un autre contexte, on peut très bien avoir parlé, parmi d'autres sujets de la conversation, *de la* naïveté en tant que telle. Dans un tel cas, on dira par exemple : _En parlant *de la* naïveté, que savons-nous au vrai sur ce beau parleur que nous prenons pour le sauveur ?_

L'important ici est juste de savoir si le mot repris était simplement une allusion, ou encore s'il était venu comme ça, au hasard, ou bien s'il était l'un des sujets de la conversation.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai une question.

Suis-je donc la seule à supprimer_ en, _pour dire : _ Tiens/au fait, parlant de...  _et même en début de phrase : _ Parlant de..._
Serait-ce une particularité régionale ? _ _


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai toujours dit et entendu "En parlant de" ou les variantes que j'ai indiquées.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Parlant de_ tout court, qui ne m'est pas non plus habituel sans pour autant me heurter, n'aurait-il pas été influencé par _s'agissant de, _où l'ajout de _en_ est impossible ?


----------



## Nicomon

@logos :  C'est possible, mais comme je ne dis à peu près jamais _« s'agissant de »_ je pense plutôt que c'est influencé de l'équivalent anglais _(speaking of)._
Quoique... les exemples qui suivent  ne sont pas tous canadiens.


> Tiens, parlant de casseurs, j'arrive au squat.
> Tiens, parlant de vin rouge, je vais faire boire à l'oncle Alfred une bouteille de Gigondas!
> Au fait, parlant de fiancée, en ai-je encore une ? Me semble que ça fait un siècle que je lui ai parlé.  (Pierre Foglia, journaliste)
> Au fait, parlant de presse, combien de correspondants permanents français à Bruxelles ?
> Au fait, parlant de bourgeois, saviez-vous que Chabrol préparait un film sur l'affaire Woerth-Bettencourt ?


 Cela dit, je reconnais que cette élision de « en » semble nettement plus courante de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment Roméo  et Logos  ! 
et 
Salut Nico !


C'est tout à fait clair pour moi maintenant.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Pour compléter la panoplie, qu'il me soit permis d'indiquer que j'utilise, lis et entends bien plus souvent "à propos de..." que "en parlant de..."

Quant au calque anglais suggéré par Nicomon, il me semble bien élidé de sa préposition, puisque le gérondif anglais est bien censé être traduit par "en + participe présent":
"speaking of" -> "en parlant de"
"going down the street" -> "en descendant la rue"


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, certains disent même "A ce sujet," "A ce propos," puis changent de sujet, de propos !


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai donné des exemples sans « en », mais Roméo a écrit ceci dès le post 2 : 





> On dit parfois : "Tiens, au fait..." ou "Tiens, au fait, en parlant de" ou "Au fait, en parlant de".



Et je dis aussi _« à propos de » / « à ce sujet » / « puisqu'on en parle »._ 
Pour ce qui est de « _parlant de_ » avec élision de la préposition « _en_ », disons que j'ai mal analysé cette particularité...


----------

